# Shelby Colors when painting



## dave the wave (May 16, 2020)

my painter would like to know what colors blue and red would be correct when painting shelby's. he uses omni brand paint.you would think olympic blue for bikes after 1948 and early 1940's cashmire blue or sapphire blue for a 1940-41 shelby shockease.you would think tomato red  for the red. I am doing a Lindy  and i was thinking Tomato red and vivid blue or sapphire blue for colors.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 20, 2020)

@slick any ideas on paint? Dave you are painting the motobike right? I vote 19 wine rear and 49 beige front.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 20, 2020)

Oh.... Red and blue..... Maybe sapphire blue or the one under it. electric or tomato red would look good. Gotta have it ready by July 4th.


----------



## dave the wave (May 20, 2020)

the first bike will be ford mustang grabber blue and tomato red for the tank.the motor bike will be a Lindy tribute, tomato red and sapphire blue.


----------



## redline1968 (May 20, 2020)

Electric red..is my vote. Bikes were brighter and ages tend to darken it up. In my opinion.


----------

